# Do you think its risky buying a 2nd hand Equissage??



## Vickijay (19 September 2013)

Hi (again)

Id like to buy a equissage machine, for my broken pony, but alas I cant afford the new price tag (I spend too much money on sick ponies and gin!) There are a few on Ebay etc, but Im not sure if I think this is a good idea or not. Would you buy a 2nd hand one? Or do you think it would be a bad idea? Not knowing if it had come from a nice person/if its damaged etc?

I can offer carrot sticks and gin for equissage based replies/ideas?!

Vicki x


----------



## NaeNae87 (20 September 2013)

Thanks for the gin 

Equissage machines are pretty tough and hardy, it would take a lot to damage one.
I would see if you can get additional pictures sent to you and if possible see if someone local is selling one that you could maybe go and have a look at before buying it as they are still quite pricey. 

If the machine has been looked after, then I wouldn't hesitate to get a 2nd hand one


----------



## TPO (20 September 2013)

I bought and then sold an equissage 2nd hand with no issues.

I bought it from a 4* eventer so I'd assume it was in pretty hard use before I got it but it worked perfectly. The person I sold it on to is over the moon with it and texts me updates about the miracles it's working for her horses. 

I wouldn't buy unseen and when I was collecting it I'd want to see it working at all settings and check that the chargers and all batteries work/connect. 

Happy shopping


----------



## suzi (20 September 2013)

Thank you for posting as I too am considering buying one second hand.

Has anyone had any experience of the hand held units?


----------



## wench (20 September 2013)

I might have one in my living room waiting for a new owner....


----------



## Vickijay (20 September 2013)

wench said:



			I might have one in my living room waiting for a new owner....
		
Click to expand...

I tried to pm you but your messages are full :"(


----------



## Tempi (20 September 2013)

I bought a second hand one off eBay and it was a total nightmare, the seller lied about the condition, the pictures of it where not even the same as the one I received and there were parts missing.  I opened a dispute through PayPal and did eventually get my money back but the person I got it from was a little unhinged and started threatening me!!!


----------



## Vickijay (20 September 2013)

wench said:



			I might have one in my living room waiting for a new owner....
		
Click to expand...

Oh god that's terrible! Glad you got it sorted, what a nightmare though!


----------



## Goldenstar (20 September 2013)

I bought my second  one second hand from eBay for £300 it's still going strong after five years  if you use eBay and pay with PayPal it worth the risk.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 September 2013)

suzi said:



			Thank you for posting as I too am considering buying one second hand.

Has anyone had any experience of the hand held units?
		
Click to expand...

The hand held units are excellent a very useful thing to have I prefer the mains powered one as they seem more powerful (and work longer of course)


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 September 2013)

i think if you pay by credit card via paypal you would be fine, it it was a lemon you would have 2 avenues to getting your money back.


----------



## Vickijay (20 September 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			The hand held units are excellent a very useful thing to have I prefer the mains powered one as they seem more powerful (and work longer of course)
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting to know. I have a equilibrium massage pad and I wondered if I should just keep that and get a mains powered hand unit to use with that. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## wench (20 September 2013)

PMs are empty now!


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 September 2013)

I have a Niagra hand held unit (mains)and I got that for around £50 from ebay - it's totally brilliant and so powerful.These are the units used in the equissage.


----------



## toomanynags (20 September 2013)

Bought one off ebay, but went to pick it up and checked it. Has been going strong for 6 years.


----------



## Vickijay (20 September 2013)

wench said:



			PMs are empty now!
		
Click to expand...

I messaged you earlier


----------



## dieseldog (20 September 2013)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			i think if you pay by credit card via paypal you would be fine, it it was a lemon you would have 2 avenues to getting your money back.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you do as I have been looking into this.  Your credit card transaction is with Paypal and that transaction has worked perfectly, you instructed them to pay someone - they did.  You have to go with Paypal and reading up on Google it seems to be lots of times when they wont refund, not sure if the guarantee is actually worth anything - there is also a time limit- either 45 or 60 days too.


----------



## PorkChop (20 September 2013)

I bought a hand held Niagra through ebay and sold an Equissage through ebay!

It is no greater risk than buying anything else tbh - at least through ebay you have comeback.

I'll take the gin if you have tonic.


----------



## asset2004 (22 September 2013)

I wouldn't buy one, not the fact it's second hand but I wouldn't buy an equissage full stop.
They have a very pushy sales technique. 
I had a massage pad and found it always kept slipping to the side. Ended up selling it and buying an Equilibrium pad, much better and a fraction of the price.


----------



## LynH (23 September 2013)

I had access to an equissage at a previous livery yard and tbh neither of my horses liked it and one tensed up the whole time it was on. I used it daily for a month with no improvement in B and F didn't seem any different. I since bought an Equilibrium massage pad and both really relax with it on. I find it has really helped loosen them up whereas the Equissage didn't. I will say though that I used the hand held unit twice daily when F did her check lig and as I mentioned to you before she made a fab recovery and had no re-injury since. I can't say if the handheld unit made a difference but given the choice I'd prob use the Equilibrium massage pad and the handheld Equissage. 

Hope you find a good one and that it helps, whatever you decide.


----------

